
Show HN: A new image sharing service - emily_b
https://itsosticky.com/about
======
emily_b
Big changes made since first shown to HN about a year ago in an early beta
stage. Hopefully ready for some proper promotion (one of the biggest hurdles).

Features include browser-side resizing, which makes it fast to upload pics
straight from phones, and a fully-responsive layout (as standard as that
sounds in 2016). Trying to bridge the gap between desktop and mobile.

Feedback from HN users, particularly on the UI, but also on the general
direction, would be valuable, as would advice on effective (and cheap)
promotion.

A few social shares would be excellent, and if we can gather a few more early
users, even while there may still be a bug or two to work out, that'd be even
better.

Thanks for taking a look.

